# Removing the glue on the back of a iron on patch so I can stitch the patch anywhere



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

So I can to remove the glue or bonding agent that activates when your iron it onto items. I have a few patches but the backing has the bonding agent on it and I want to remove it so I can sew/stitch it to anything at the same time remove it easily unlike removing an iron patch which likely would be a pita.

This is what I have.

http://www.e-patchesandcrests.com/c...days_special_days/E025_lestweforget_poppy.php

http://www.e-patchesandcrests.com/c...ys_special_days/E138_lestweforget_crosses.php

100yrs is about to pass in a couple days since the first world war.


----------



## Reef Druid (Jun 27, 2014)

I've never found it necessary to remove the adhesive (which is likely impossible for most practical applications). I just sew the patch as I would any other.


----------

